# Dark Angels Codex Review!



## Reecius (Nov 28, 2012)

http://www.frontlinegaming.org/2013/01/11/dark-angels-codex-review/

Enjoy the review guys, this Dex is a winner, IMO!

Reece


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Pretty good review. It makes me want to pick up the army, which I definitely cannot afford to do. Maybe an ally for my Blood Angels. But if memory serves, the two chapters aren't exactly best buddies.

But what's with all the Chaos hate? It has some interesting builds too. And it is not as cohesive because it is representing multiple factions that may or may not work together. The Dark Angels is one chapter and everything in the codex should mesh well. But that's just my two cents and aside from that, great job guys. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

The Chaos hate comes from their backstory. Their Primarch was betrayed by his best friend and 2nd in command out of jealousy. He turned to Chaos and there was a huge civil war. Pretty interesting story. 

As far as the codex goes, I am very happy with the new rules but not the cost of the new models...Ravenwing bikes with twin-linked plasma guns (albeit with reduced range) just makes me very happy. Time to bust out my conversion box and hit e-bay I guess.


----------



## Reecius (Nov 28, 2012)

Glad you guys enjoyed it!

@Archor Dan

We don't hate Chaos, we were just really disappointed with it. Frankie and I both were so pumped for the new Chaos book and when we got what felt like a rehash of the old book, we were really let down. They could have done legion rules, added more characters, etc. And some of the units are just so poorly conceived, it was a real bummer. 

That's not to say that the book is bad at all, just a turn off for me. I ended up selling my Chaos armies because I was so put off by it. I know a lot of guys on our team are really enjoying chaos though, and that's great! I hope folks are liking playing them. 

@psactionman

Yeah, the new prices are stupid. GW is opening the door to competition to come in and make a cheaper alternative. 

Dark Angels is a cool book, IMO, I really like it! I will have to blow the dust off of my very first minis and give them a go!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Ahh. That makes sense now. Thanks for clearing it up Reecius. It is interesting that Chaos got a rehash while Dark Angels practically got a reboot. At least they stand apart from regular Marines in a lot more ways now.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Reecius said:


> We don't hate Chaos, we were just really disappointed with it. Frankie and I both were so pumped for the new Chaos book and when we got what felt like a rehash of the old book, we were really let down. They could have done legion rules, added more characters, etc. And some of the units are just so poorly conceived, it was a real bummer.


I would have been happy with legion rules or at the very least a recipe chart of Irons/marks. Saying Iron Warriors are siege masters is nice but why aren't they actually...siege masters then? Dark Angels last book had the same issue. An army that loves plasma having no unique plasma or any particular bonus or reason to take it that other Chapters don't.



Archon Dan said:


> Ahh. That makes sense now. Thanks for clearing it up Reecius. It is interesting that Chaos got a rehash while Dark Angels practically got a reboot. At least they stand apart from regular Marines in a lot more ways now.


Depends on what the next Marine book has but really they needed it. Chaos needed some updating but Dark Angels was simply a slightly higher priced quarter of the C:SM book with a couple minor quirks. Having a company of terminators was nice, but beyond an Apothecary, Fearless, and being able to put Cyclone on close-combat models there really wasn't much different over the normal ones. Now Deathwing and Ravenwing have several squad types a piece so the concept of having full companies is felt in the unit selection.

Of course, different authors too. I'm still liking the Chaos book but there seems like some missed opportunities.


----------



## VonMarlon (Apr 18, 2011)

The interesting thing is that it doesn't seem like everyone is crying cheese or that its too OP either. Seems about as balanced as Chaos was. Some great, some nice, some nice but over costed, and some just plain rubbish. 

Could this be a turning point? Are GW trying to get the balance of things finally right? Maybe this could be why they seem to be churning out codices all of a sudden to get things up to speed More quickly? Yeah I know, I know. I'm delusional but maybe, just maybe... *crosses fingers, toes, arms, legs and eyes*


----------

